#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  版主卸任申請

## MINE

美國獸界版即將關版
雖然白牙有意讓我調動為毛毛作品版的版主
不過因為現在正在準備畢業，課業、工作上都相當忙碌
所以我在這裡申請，在美國獸界版關版之後，一並卸下版主的職位
在這裡也謝謝各位，在我擔任版主期間的交流與協助

謝謝

MINE

----------


## 狼王白牙

我對於 MINE 這段時間的照顧版面以及分享相當多的資訊感到萬分感激.

KOFU 也是, 美國獸界的版面資訊都是兩位留學在美國的版主在照顧的

即使不是版主, 也歡迎時常回來
感謝對版面的付出   :lupe_pleased:

----------

